# Napping on marble floor vs. his crate



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I am finding Bacchus is choosing to sleep on our marble floor in the foyer entrance. His crate is lined with a sheepskin pad with another one in front of his crate. He ventures in and out and has slept there yesterday morning. But as the day went on he seems to prefer to sleep on our marble floor in the foyer rather than on the sheepskin pad??? I picked him up several times today and put him in his crate which he stayed for a bit but again got up and went directly to the marble floor, then proceeded to moan, look at me and went back to sleep. Should I continue playing this cat and mouse game or just let him sleep on the marble floor? I don't mind as I can keep a close watch either way but I would think the sheepskin pad would be more comfortable than marble??? What do I know I guess it's a dog thing??


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

My Alaskan Malamute will sleep on the wood floor rather than on his nice soft sleeping back. The wood floor is cooler and he is usually hot. Might be the same with your dog.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe the sheepskin is too warm for him? Marble is nice and cold.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

they like things cool
Brady loves to sleep on my fireplace hearth
he hates to be hot
we actually bought him hi own fan when we go to bed so it blows directly on him


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcthey like things cool
> Brady loves to sleep on my fireplace hearth
> he hates to be hot
> we actually bought him hi own fan when we go to bed so it blows directly on him


Sounds just like my dog! She generally likes to sleep on the fireplace hearth (although not so much now that it's winter) and she has her own fan too. Haha.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would let him sleep where he want to sleep and just be glad he is SLEEPING! Besides that, you definately don't want him to "learn" that the only place he can sleep is in the crate. If you force him to be in the crate everytime he falls asleep, soon he is likely to NOT sleep loose in the house for fear he will have to go in the crate.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

One room in our house is carpeted, the rest is hardwood. Mine usually prefer the hardwood flooring! Remember, dogs wear their fur coats year round...they will be a lot warmer in the house than you will, especially in the winter when the heat is cranked up. By the way, your pup is precious!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought my pups nice soft dog beds for the family room Abby naps on hers, but Chance will often lay on the floor next to his using the bed as a pillow.







I think that he prefers the cooler floor (tile over concrete) to the warmer bed, esp when we have the wood stove burning and the temperature is warmer in that room.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Kayla and Lancer are the same way. They prefer the tile in the entryway. And if the garage door is open, they will go out there-it will almost always be the coolest place available.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> Brady loves to sleep on my fireplace hearth
> -


OMG so did our dogs!! only as pups though


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My dog loves to sleep on the porcelen floor in the kitchen, vs. a nice rug in the family room. The family room rug is reserved for pucking.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I had a vet tell me once that most of the GSDs that she knew were "warm" dogs and thus would seek the cool parts of the house. That is directly opposite from my mixed breed that seeks warmth and will try to fit her whole body in 1 square inch of sunlight that is beaming onto the carpeted floor.


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

My Spike is the same way. We have tile in front of fireplace and he will squeeze himself to fit on the entire spot rather than sleeping on the area rug or carpet in the other part of the house. Our GSD puppy Rocco also prefers the crate floor over his soft bed we have in there for him. My quess like others have mentioned is that it's cooler to them.


----------

